# Library Spotlight - Con Moto Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Apr 5, 2020)

Get it here: https://performancesamples.com/conmoto-completebundle/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------

